# Can anyone guess my baby boys name? ...



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is my hint…. Its a tradesmans name.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cooper.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Sawyer.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

not related to woodwork


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Carpenter…....Miller


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike as in Holmes


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Jack


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Mason..What did i win..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

plumber


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

welder


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

NORM!!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations Daddy, I guess Mark II.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

AT&T

OH I thought you said a trademarked name.

LOL


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Taylor


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

From old combat movies, there was always someone named Griff.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Noah….......oh, not woodworking related.

Brewer, then?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hammer?

Canadian,eh? Lumber Jacques?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Roofer


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Sparky?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rufus


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

NICK?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Sam as in Maloof
Tim as in ToolTime
Do I win the baby?

Lisa


----------



## Dukegijoe (Jan 19, 2010)

Tanner? Cooper?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Bowyer
Fletcher
Barber
Cook
Baker
Cobbler
Butcher
Tinker
Tailor
Soldier
Sailor
Smith


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Candle stick maker


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Keeler (a boat builder)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tage
As in Tage Frid


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Chip
(Why would I think of that ?)
I WIN I WIN, 
Do we get TEE shirts or sticky stuff when we win this quiz?


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Joseph


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob, as in underwater apple picker.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

HVAC !


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

"Hooters" hey what's he gonna be looking for right from the get go.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

WELL?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


???


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

Alouicious


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hunter…...?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Joe


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you picked a name yet or just looking for suggestions?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Mark?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Spuutnick!


----------



## Hyperhutch (Jul 3, 2009)

Bambam


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

De Walt !


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Sparky


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

mastercraft?


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Mason?!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Geez. Mark…. the suspense is killing us!!!!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Archer

Gunner

Parker

Shepard

Well Mark, you going to tell us already lol?


> ?


?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dwayne there thats my guess


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

His name is Mason. Mark hasnt replied because April 22nd at 3:47am Mason joined us!! =) So we have been very busy hehe =)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

There ya go Widdle!

Congratulations to the new parents.

The fun begins.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

congratulations !
well done .
let's party !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Mason !! : )


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats Mark & Ms Mark and welcome to our newest woodworker Mason


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

NO PICTURES? Then it didn't happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!! I was right ) Delivery time!! )


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s to both of you

Dennis


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

congratulations, mix a little sawdust in his bottle and he'll be hooked.


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Norm.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations, you guys!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations.

You are forgiven in not telling us when this occurred. But we do need pictures.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

May Mason enjoy all the knowledge his parents have spent their life to learn and may he pass it on to his children.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Carpenter


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

DeWalt or Walter


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey mark…i bet his name is mason…...how did i do,,,did i get it…lol…....where are ya mark…...carving a new bench…....or maybe working at putting a new one in the oven…....you did say you had some horned owl in ya….lol…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

he must be exhausted ,

from all the work

he put into making mason (LOL) !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Unless he is so lazy he sub-contracted the job.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sue?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Mark this for you 
just got my first papyrus developed and learned the morsecode
so now I have sendt my Avatarpicture with the postboat
I hope it has arive without damage I still don´t know how the papyrus
with cemicals will behave over longer time than a few hours

Dennis


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

woot woot I got it right!!!!!!
Congradulations!!!
Mine will be here mid July!!


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not to sure how to post pictures and Marks been to busy with work and stuff to get on the internet since we dont have internet any more. (Im at my moms using the internet lol ) but once i figure it out I will post pictures!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hope you are all OK ?

we can wait .


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Marks Wife good to hear from one you. Hope all is well how are you coping? Try the following http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/8899


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mark i never new you had it in


----------

